# Soulja Boy " F* the US troops.. "



## jkguitar (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm a soldier in the US army currently deployed in Afghanistan.

True feelings come out in his song Let's Be Real. This illiterate rapper who can't even speak proper english does not even deserve to utter the word troops. 

F the FBI and the Army troops
Fighting for what?
B-, be your own man
Ill be flying through the clouds

... With green like Im Peter Pan

Words of an ignorant rapper named Soulja Boy. 


We are fighting for the right that allows you to live in this country freely while you conduct yourself as an unappreciated, ignorant, and belligerent person.

"Everyone should of known you were a joke after Crank That. "

Help support our cause and join this Anti- 'Soulja Boy' group that my friend started. 

Troops Against Soulja Boy
Log In | Facebook


----------



## shredguitar7 (Sep 4, 2011)

You let people bother you to much man. Focus on your task at hand instead of some ignorant fuck.


----------



## groph (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 4, 2011)

Though I don't support the wars for multiple reasons, I do believe that you guys aren't resposible for this, and have not really done anything wrong. The thing is, though, he can say what ever he damn well pleases to. Just don't even waste your time on this, it absolutely will not do anything because of a little thing called free speech.

In the words of the great philosopher Voltaire, "I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it."


----------



## caskettheclown (Sep 4, 2011)

Support the troops, not the war.


Also I never liked Soulja boi. Never will.


Also his record sells will probably go down because of that. Good we don't need another dumbass rapper. I mean that as in he is a dumbass , as well as a rapper. I like rap music and there are some very good rap artists out there.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 4, 2011)

Voltaire said you shouldn't restrict free speech. Not that you should allow idiots to make statements unchecked. I fully support the troops and I fully support a Facebook page telling the rapper he's a fool. I think you guys are mixing up free speech with expressing opinions. What's wrong with starting a facebook page or a website saying Soulja Boy is out of line for saying that? Do you think Kanye should just run up and steal the mic every VMA and we shouldn't criticize his actions? Anyone is allowed to say anything. But no one should keep their mouth shut in the name of the free speech of others.
/rant


----------



## shredguitar7 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Voltaire said you shouldn't restrict free speech. Not that you should allow idiots to make statements unchecked. I fully support the troops and I fully support a Facebook page telling the rapper he's a fool. I think you guys are mixing up free speech with expressing opinions. What's wrong with starting a facebook page or a website saying Soulja Boy is out of line for saying that? Do you think Kanye should just run up and steal the mic every VMA and we shouldn't criticize his actions? Anyone is allowed to say anything. But no one should keep their mouth shut in the name of the free speech of others.
> /rant


 
in a perfect world, if someone said something you didnt like, youd beat them. oh wait. that was the old west....  TIME WARP !!!!


----------



## jkguitar (Sep 4, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Voltaire said you shouldn't restrict free speech. Not that you should allow idiots to make statements unchecked. I fully support the troops and I fully support a Facebook page telling the rapper he's a fool. I think you guys are mixing up free speech with expressing opinions. What's wrong with starting a facebook page or a website saying Soulja Boy is out of line for saying that? Do you think Kanye should just run up and steal the mic every VMA and we shouldn't criticize his actions? Anyone is allowed to say anything. But no one should keep their mouth shut in the name of the free speech of others.
> /rant


 
Thank you.

Just because he has the freedom of speech to express himself (stupidly), doesn't make it right...


----------



## shredguitar7 (Sep 4, 2011)

jkguitar said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Just because he has the freedom of speech to express himself (stupidly), doesn't make it right...


 
i often wish we could still enforce our own brand of justice to certain people... but then people think your  too sensetive i say. 

then theirs the obvious prison time


----------



## jkguitar (Sep 4, 2011)

shredguitar7 said:


> i often wish we could still enforce our own brand of justice to certain people... but then people think your  too sensetive i say.
> 
> then theirs the obvious prison time


 
haha... only in a perfect world.


----------



## Michael T (Sep 4, 2011)

Publicity man, that's all it is. Be it good or bad it still supports him. 
I had no clue who he even was until your post. So in a way your helping him even by complaining about his actions . 
Just ignore him. 
Stop giving him free publicity.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 4, 2011)

I believe in freedom of speech, but I also believe in keeping your own thoughts in check. Are you entitled to be upset to some degree by this? Sure. But if you flip it on it's head, why should anyone else care? Just my


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 4, 2011)

Michael T said:


> Publicity man, that's all it is. Be it good or bad it still supports him.
> I had no clue who he even was until your post. So in a way your helping him even by complaining about his actions .
> Just ignore him.
> Stop giving him free publicity.


 This. But before that let's put this rock...up his ass like in the movie hancock.


----------



## ghostred7 (Sep 4, 2011)

F**k "Soulja Boy" .......I hate shit people and hate shit rappers even more. That waste of space should be dropped off of his label and go join Al'Queda where he belongs (read: receiving end of a US Solder's sight picture) ....what a f'ing tool.

Scout's out!


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 4, 2011)

Pretty fucked up for someone to say "fuck the soldiers who don't want to be there." Guess he really is that ignorant.

Crank dat slide back.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 4, 2011)

Freedom of speech comes in many forms..even when it's something that most feel shouldn't be said. I may not agree but there are people who feel that way and they should be able to voice their opinions. It's his music and he's more than welcomed to do as he pleases.

Now having said that, a snippet from a song doesn't really tell me anything. I'm sure most people who are so against him probably know nothing about him other than he's a rapper, and that alone is reason to jump on the hate bandwagon. I'd be interested in knowing what he meant by that and if there's more to the song than what's at face value. Listening to rock and metal, if anything, has taught me never to accept someone else's take on a song on a kneejerk moment..if that were the case I'd think people like Ozzy Osbourne was purposely making music to get teens to kill themselves. I know nothing about the rapper in question other than he makes music I wouldn't normally listen to, however I'd like to hear his explanation of the song before deciding to "hate" him.


----------



## Lon (Sep 4, 2011)

Don't let you get down because of this little dipshits lyrics, after all everything hes ever done in his life is spew garbage out of his mouth and be a burden to all of thinking society. I sometimes question my own ethics whilst i try to define the border of unworthy life...


----------



## Explorer (Sep 4, 2011)

I like the idea of soldiers fighting for American values like freedom of speech... but not including freedom of speech. Humorous irony at its best.

I also found it humorous that Soulja Boy is touting his superiority about being his own man, while talking about his superiority as evidenced by his admitting being a stoner. I suppose he thinks sitting on his couch playing "Call of Duty" while greened out makes him man enough to call out men who are doing what he's pretending to do. *laugh*


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 4, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I like the idea of soldiers fighting for American values like freedom of speech... but not including freedom of speech. Humorous irony at its best.
> 
> I also found it humorous that Soulja Boy is touting his superiority about being his own man, while talking about his superiority as evidenced by his admitting being a stoner. I suppose he thinks sitting on his couch playing "Call of Duty" while greened out makes him man enough to call out men who are doing what he's pretending to do. *laugh*



I don't think he's calling anyone out. Going back and listening to the song, with the first couple of lines before the "fuck FBI" thing, even though I could be wrong since I didn't write it, to me it seems more as if he's describing his deal/gangster tactics, and with the rest of the song describing various gang activity. I think the "fuck the fbi and army troops" thing is more a swagger thing of "my methods are so tight that government controlled tactics run by the FBI and military don't compare"..not just "I hate FBI and the army"..which doesn't seem to fit the rest of the song anyways so it'd be odd for him to just throw that in. I'm not sure how many people listened to the whole song but there's no ironclad proof that he has anything against the armed forces..one line isolated doesn't prove anything. As stated before I wonder if anyone can pull up and interview or something with this kid talking about the song.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

Sad thing is even this thread spreads this douchebags fame - for better or worse it doesn't even matter. As they say, even bad publicity is good publicity. I think Hollowway's post hit the nail on the head. No one is saying people don't have the right to free speech, but people do have a right to respond - also under free speech too no?

Sure, he's got a right to express himself even if he's being a total douche that simply doesn't realize that the troops do what they are told to do or face jail. I'm not going to go into it further than except to say why lend a single shred of credence to anything that dumbass moron says?? Who cares really? Would I care any more if Kanye said it? Fuck no! Truth is the people that are influenced by what he says are too stupid to think for themselves anyway, and why would I care about those people either?? Ignoring him is probably the most damaging thing for him to be honest 


Rev.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 4, 2011)

Okay, I have to say this. How exactly are you fighting for *our *rights? There is no threat that those rights will be removed, so I don't know where you get that from. You may say terrorists but it really would be impossible for them to do that. They have no means in which to remove our governments legitimacy, and it's not like they could destroy it. Al Qaeda's tactics are a farce, "Let's kill soldiers and innocent people! That'll sure take down their government!" and half the time they're reducing their own numbers in the process, or killing people that aren't their enemies. 

You're fighting for the United States in the loosest sense of the word. It's either giving assistance to another nations people in gaining independence or helping protect another countries government, or am I missing something?

Stop deluding yourself, nothing would change right now if the military wasn't doing anything, because their isn't any serious threat. There should be a military should the need for protection arise, but don't pretend to be doing something you're not, it makes you look like an asshole.

Sorry for going off topic, but it's things like that I have a problem with. Anyway, like I said before, he has the right to say it, and you can't deny him that right, no matter how much of a dumbass he is.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh lord...and goodbye thread..


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 4, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Okay, I have to say this. How exactly are you fighting for *our *rights? There is no threat that those rights will be removed, so I don't know where you get that from. You may say terrorists but it really would be impossible for them to do that. They have no means in which to remove our governments legitimacy, and it's not like they could destroy it. Al Qaeda's tactics are a farce, "Let's kill soldiers and innocent people! That'll sure take down their government!" and half the time they're reducing their own numbers in the process, or killing people that aren't their enemies.
> 
> You're fighting for the United States in the loosest sense of the word. It's either giving assistance to another nations people in gaining independence or helping protect another countries government, or am I missing something?
> 
> ...


 
Aw hell. I thought you were cooler than that.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> There should be a military should the need for protection arise, but don't pretend to be doing something you're not, it makes you look like an asshole.



I was gonna neg you but figured it would be better to state my words to you publicly. I agree with nearly everything you said for the mostpart. But calling someone an asshole (I know you didn't directly call him that but it was definitely implied by your wording) is just plain stupid and not very well thought of a reply.

Again, I agree with most of what you are saying. But the other day I thought about what it would be like if the US didn't initiate this "war on terror". Our economy would surely be way stronger than it is now without all that spending, regimes such as Saddam's would still have control over their people - especially the bad one's etc. But, the US did take down a shit load of terrorist training camps, terror cells, etc. It took down the Taliban, though that's still proving hard keeping them down. All in all the US said we are NOT going to stand for this shit. Killing 5000 people is not a small joke done by a few punk criminals. We responded in a way I think for a while was good. I am not happy with the whole Iraq thing and there I think we made things worse in the long run.

Either way, I find it sad that you'd rip into the guy when he's the one following orders daily, not seeing his family from across the other side of the world, etc. Maybe he's frustrated at how his sacrifices are not appreciated. Either way I wouldn't blame him or call him names for the governments actions. Not cool.


Rev.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 4, 2011)

I really don't see how we are being defended. We *have* been defended, we probably *will* be defended in the future, but for now we aren't. If you have proof otherwise I'd love to see it.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> I really don't see how we are being defended. We *have* been defended, we probably *will* be defended in the future, but for now we aren't. If you have proof otherwise I'd love to see it.



So you don't see destroying terrorist cells and training camps as preemptive defense?? It's preventing further loss of thousands of lives in terrorist attacks.


Rev.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 4, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> I really don't see how we are being defended. We *have* been defended, we probably *will* be defended in the future, but for now we aren't. If you have proof otherwise I'd love to see it.



I'm sure he'd love to provide that proof..IN PRIVATE MESSAGES AND NOT IN THE THREAD...kay?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 4, 2011)

Rev2010 said:


> I was gonna neg you but figured it would be better to state my words to you publicly. I agree with nearly everything you said for the mostpart. But calling someone an asshole (I know you didn't directly call him that but it was definitely implied by your wording) is just plain stupid and not very well thought of a reply.
> 
> Again, I agree with most of what you are saying. But the other day I thought about what it would be like if the US didn't initiate this "war on terror". Our economy would surely be way stronger than it is now without all that spending, regimes such as Saddam's would still have control over their people - especially the bad one's etc. But, the US did take down a shit load of terrorist training camps, terror cells, etc. It took down the Taliban, though that's still proving hard keeping them down. All in all the US said we are NOT going to stand for this shit. Killing 5000 people is not a small joke done by a few punk criminals. We responded in a way I think for a while was good. I am not happy with the whole Iraq thing and there I think we made things worse in the long run.
> 
> ...



I have no problem with him following orders, in fact I commend him for actually following orders. It's something I'd have trouble doing. When I said nothing would change, I was referring to the status of our government and our rights. I know it's pretty self centered in that I'm only referring to the US, but I was only speaking of how we aren't being protected. 

He has every right to be frustrated, but I call him an asshole not because of what he is doing, but the fact that he or anyone else would blatantly lie when there is extremely loud proof that its false. That makes someone seem like an asshole to me. 



Rev2010 said:


> So you don't see destroying terrorist cells and training camps as preemptive defense?? It's preventing further loss of thousands of lives in terrorist attacks.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Is there any proof that it's actually been worth it, considering how much military personnel and civilians have died to attain these goals?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 4, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm sure he'd love to provide that proof..IN PRIVATE MESSAGES AND NOT IN THE THREAD...kay?



Good idea.



I'll be waiting.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 4, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Is there any proof that it's actually been worth it, considering how much military personnel and civilians have died to attain these goals?


 
How exactly would one go about proving that preemptive defense has worked?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 4, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> How exactly would one go about proving that preemptive defense has worked?



Statistical analysis could give them an approximation. They could at least tell us how many have actually been taken down, maybe even a body count/capture count.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Statistical analysis could give them an approximation. They could at least tell us how many have actually been taken down, maybe even a body count/capture count.



Sorry, but no. There is not yet any accurate statistics for such a thing. For one, no statics could've foreseen the lives lost in the 9/11 attacks since the number of deaths from Islamic extremist attacks in the past never came close to such a casualty number. 


Rev.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 4, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Statistical analysis could give them an approximation. They could at least tell us how many have actually been taken down, maybe even a body count/capture count.


 
That seems like an odd way to measure the success of preemptive defense. Do you judge the effectiveness of bug spray based on how many bugs it killed, or how many bug bites you got?


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 4, 2011)

Holy crap, I can't believe someone just called a soldier an asshole for saying he's fighting for our right to live in this country freely. I voted in the last election and I'm damn sure if I didn't vote the outcome would not have changed. But I voted because I'm doing my part to make this a better country. Do you doubt that? Tonight I ate peas for dinner because I am trying to be healthier. Are you going to call me an asshole because I think my dinner is going to make me live longer? Look at the big picture man. And if that doesn't help, consider that the US military is not likely going to give you evidence of what they're working on. You pissed because you didn't get a phone call before Bin Laden was taken out?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 4, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Holy crap, I can't believe someone just called a soldier an asshole for saying he's fighting for our right to live in this country freely.



So you're saying that you aren't an asshole if you lie? Yeah, I lie, but I also know I'm an asshole.



Hollowway said:


> I voted in the last election and I'm damn sure if I didn't vote the outcome would not have changed. But I voted because I'm doing my part to make this a better country. Do you doubt that? Tonight I ate peas for dinner because I am trying to be healthier. Are you going to call me an asshole because I think my dinner is going to make me live longer? Look at the big picture man.



The thing about those situations is that they contribute. Voting contributes to the overall election's decision, eating healthy contributes to a longer life. Assisting the Libyan rebels to overthrow their dictator does not contribute to protecting our rights.


Again, am I missing something? I honestly would love to see how the US is actually being protected from being overthrown. The only protection I see, the preemptive defense stated earlier, is protecting more American citizens from being murdered. There haven't been any acts to overthrow the US government, really, since WWII. Since then the US has just been assistance or an aggressor.



Hollowway said:


> And if that doesn't help, consider that the US military is not likely going to give you evidence of what they're working on. You pissed because you didn't get a phone call before Bin Laden was taken out?



I would like the military to give me as much information as they can without incriminating anyone. I understand, for example, the military not releasing who was part of the operation to kill Bin Laden. What I don't get, though, is why they can't give us simple, ambiguous statistics like how many terrorist camps they have taken down.

It's not like I'm saying the military has done nothing, I just want clarity.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 5, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> So you're saying that you aren't an asshole if you lie? Yeah, I lie, but I also know I'm an asshole.


 
If someone says he's defending our rights because that's what he thinks he's doing, whether he actually is or not, is he lying?


----------



## Michael T (Sep 5, 2011)

I see the ban list growing out of control.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 5, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> If someone says he's defending our rights because that's what he thinks he's doing, whether he actually is or not, is he lying?



If there is proof against it that is easy to access, yes.

I'm going to stop posting in this thread, I don't want to get banned over something this stupid.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 5, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> If there is proof against it that is easy to access, yes.
> 
> I'm going to stop posting in this thread, I don't want to get banned over something this stupid.


 
That's absurd. Lying is being intentionally misleading. What you've been describing is being _wrong_, not lying.


----------



## groph (Sep 5, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Okay, I have to say this. How exactly are you fighting for *our *rights? There is no threat that those rights will be removed, so I don't know where you get that from. You may say terrorists but it really would be impossible for them to do that. They have no means in which to remove our governments legitimacy, and it's not like they could destroy it. Al Qaeda's tactics are a farce, "Let's kill soldiers and innocent people! That'll sure take down their government!" and half the time they're reducing their own numbers in the process, or killing people that aren't their enemies.
> 
> Sorry for going off topic, but it's things like that I have a problem with. Anyway, like I said before, he has the right to say it, and you can't deny him that right, no matter how much of a dumbass he is.



As far as rights being removed, it's not the "terrorists," its your own government stepping up security and interfering more and more with your private business in the name of national security.

A terrorist organization like Al Qaeda doesn't need to dismantle Western governments, they need to create instability and fear, or terror. They also don't need to defeat the US Army in a final grand battle. They simply can't, so they'll fight an asymmetrical war and beat the US Army through attrition. The Soviets against the Afghani Mujahideen ended that way as far as I know. The Soviets pulled out because their casualties were just getting too high (they weren't that high, even) and you'd figure eventually America will withdraw once the body count gets high enough. Popular opinion seems to suggest there's a desire for that to happen, same deal with Vietnam. The US got their asses handed to them by a smaller, far less technologically advanced force. The VC knew the land and they mastered guerilla tactics. "Insurgents" and "terrorists" (I'm using quotations because I don't necessarily subscribe to the notion that everybody resisting US military occupation are what you hear they are, IE religious extremists who hate our very way of life and want to see a Muslim flag over the White House. Not trying to spare the feelings of such people either, I just go to a liberal arts university so I literally can't help it..) know the villages, language, the land, everything. They're resourceful and effective in the face of the technological monstrosity that is the US military and they've racked up quite a killcount while it SEEMS that we have no bleeding clue how much their numbers are dwindling. According to Wikileaks, 60-90% of Iraqi deaths are civilians (Wikipedia, not bothering with a scholarly research job here). Not trying to imply that the US Army are a bunch of genocidal murderers as so many love to say, but the situation regarding "who is dead and who isn't" is really cloudy.

Anyway, getting back on track, "terrorists" don't need to kill every last US soldier to win the war, they just need to wear them down so the US State decides the cost to benefit is no longer in their favor, that's how attrition works, at least. Things will start to look shady when the bodycount gets REALLY high and the US stays there regardless. And the terrorists won't strip our rights, our own governments will while the people sit on their asses bitching about how much of a blowhole Glenn Beck or Rush Limbaugh or Wolf Blitzer or whoever the fuck else are and not doing a goddamn thing to exercise something called "democracy" or real social resistance. Nobody cares enough to educate themselves and do something, and that could very well be the downfall of freedom.

As for me, I won't automatically support the mission just because it's our military and our military is awesome, but I am sympathetic to people who are having bullets whiz by their heads and are losing friends. This leaves room for the enemy, and I feel uncomfortable being sympathetic to somebody who would actually want to kill me, so I'm not, but I don't know who wants to kill me and I sure as fuck don't trust the mainstream news.


----------



## the fuhrer (Sep 5, 2011)

I would have never known about this if it wasn't for this thread. Who cares what some retard thinks. I hear at least 27 idiot's point of view in my daily life. I don't need another.


----------



## jkguitar (Sep 5, 2011)

Rev2010 said:


> So you don't see destroying terrorist cells and training camps as preemptive defense?? It's preventing further loss of thousands of lives in terrorist attacks.
> 
> 
> Rev.



No need to try to explain or even respond... This guys an idiot...


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

jkguitar said:


> No need to try to explain or even respond... This guys an idiot...



You saying *I'm* an idiot or someone else? If you're referring to me please say how I'm an idiot exactly, I haven't said anything outlandish. 


Rev.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 5, 2011)

How the FUCK did a misinformed thread about a rapper's vague sentence become a misinformed thread about what the military really does. Do you people see why threads get closed now? Did any of you stop and think "hey..this might derail it, I should take this to private messages"?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 5, 2011)

I think anyone should have the right to say any god damn thing they want, but I also think if someone says something completely out of line, we should have the right to punch them square in the fucking dick.

Sure, you have the right to say anything, but everything has consequences.


----------



## that short guy (Sep 5, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> If there is proof against it that is easy to access, yes.
> 
> I'm going to stop posting in this thread, I don't want to get banned over something this stupid.


 
I'm a soldier, just like the guy that started this thread, and i'm not gonna get in to this with anyone. but i will put this wanting proof thing to rest. Bottom line what we do isn't fun, easy or even something i'd want anyone else to have to do. but we live by a simple rule, If the general population knows what we've done-we failed.

wes


----------



## Explorer (Sep 5, 2011)

I've been thinking about the questions, "How do you prove what is prevented by having the military respond? How does it preserve anyone's rights?"

Second firstly: If you're dead, then your right to life without it being wrongfully taken has been violated. That's a cornerstone of US law.

Osama Bin Laden and Al Qaeda had been trying for years to destroy the World Trade Center. On one occasion, their plan succeeded. That means that all those other occasions where the plan was thwarted, those lives were saved. 

Now extend that out, and disprove that those other terrorist cells were not going to kill just as many people. Let us know exactly how many incidents wouldn't have happened even if those groups hadn't been stopped.

Personally, I like the idea that one doesn't believe leaving one's front door open isn't an invitation to crime. "I don't believe security protects my right to life and property. Prove I'm wrong!" I'd rather see someone prove the opposite, and walk into those areas where people are known to be hostile without getting harmed.

Well, known to be hostile to everyone but the person who doesn't believe they are. What a great way to put their money where their mouth is, don't you think?

And that's what the US soldier does every day. 

Which one do you think is more dishonest? The one putting themselves on the line, or the one posting from the safety of home... safety provided by the ones putting themselves on the line?


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Sep 5, 2011)

Rev2010 said:


> Either way, I find it sad that you'd rip into the guy when he's the one following orders daily, not seeing his family from across the other side of the world, etc. Maybe he's frustrated at how his sacrifices are not appreciated. Either way I wouldn't blame him or call him names for the governments actions. Not cool. Rev.



Last time I checked, there isn't a draft. Those people Volunteer to serve. 

Those guys sign up for lots of different reasons, some noble but misguided (brainwashed bastards), some economic (poor bastards), some rather repugnant (sick bastards). Just because he wears a uniform doesn't entitle him to my fawning praise and allegiance. It DOES entitle him to lots of other things like what's in the GI bill  It does entitle most of them to my sympathy because, no matter how misguided their choice, they get thoroughly fucked by our system before, during, and after their enlistments are up. 

Regardless of what soldiers THINK they're fighting for, they are fighting so some rich bastard can make a lot of money. 
As for defending your rights and freedom: We haven't been in that type of war since 1945. During our lifetime, the ACLU (and, occasionally, the Supreme Court) have done more to defend our rights than soldiers.
As for fighting religious extremists: considering the Air Force's track record with Christo-Fascist Fundamentalists in its training academies, the US military should be concentrating a little more locally. The Religious Right (particulalry the Dominionists) is a greater threat to America than Al Queda.


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 5, 2011)

OMG someone said something that, taken out of context, sounds like something negative about army troops (not even necessarily the US Army)! 

KILL HIM WITH A ROCK, HE HATES FREEDOM!

'marickuh, FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

@kgad0831- I'm not surprised how much negative rep you have LOL (and no I didn't neg you). So basically you are saying everyone in the military currently is misguided, poor, or stupid? Seems to me you're the misguided one.


Rev.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 5, 2011)

Butthurt all up in this thread. Can we all please calm down and seperate ourselves from our egos and approach the subject with diplomacy?

Pretty please?


----------



## chronocide (Sep 5, 2011)

Rev2010 said:


> @kgad0831- I'm not surprised how much negative rep you have LOL (and no I didn't neg you). So basically you are saying everyone in the military currently is misguided, poor, or stupid? Seems to me you're the misguided one.
> 
> 
> Rev.



I think there are an awful lot of younger people who would fall into those categories, sadly, those who've signed up in the last couple decades. Most of the people I know who've signed up certainly did. 

Daft wee guys convinced they were going off to save the world and defend their homes and found themselves sitting around all day in the desert for years on end waiting for their legs to get blown off for nothing. It's really very sad.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Sep 5, 2011)

3 pages of people that actually give half a crap what Soulja boy thinks?


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

chronocide said:


> I think there are an awful lot of younger people who would fall into those categories, sadly, those who've signed up in the last couple decades. Most of the people I know who've signed up certainly did.
> 
> Daft wee guys convinced they were going off to save the world and defend their homes and found themselves sitting around all day in the desert for years on end waiting for their legs to get blown off for nothing. It's really very sad.



Absolutely there are a ton of those guys in the military, "I'm gonna go kick some Arab ass" mentality. But that dude painted everyone in the military as being in for all the wrong reasons. Shit, why have a military then since there is no current Hitler or Japan type threat? As I said earlier, I agree with many that Iraq was a bad move and for all the wrong reasons. But Afghanistan was a breeding/training ground for terrorists - not just a threat to the USA but to innocent civilians the world over. Are we all to just turn a blind eye and do nothing?


Rev.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 5, 2011)

Rev2010 said:


> Absolutely there are a ton of those guys in the military, "I'm gonna go kick some Arab ass" mentality. But that dude painted everyone in the military as being in for all the wrong reasons. Shit, why have a military then since there is no current Hitler or Japan type threat? As I said earlier, I agree with many that Iraq was a bad move and for all the wrong reasons. But Afghanistan was a breeding/training ground for terrorists - not just a threat to the USA but to innocent civilians the world over. Are we all to just turn a blind eye and do nothing?
> 
> 
> Rev.



..What does this have to do with the original post? Not coming down on you specifically..just saying


----------



## chronocide (Sep 5, 2011)

I was more getting at the number of people who're there because they're poor and the economy and job prospects led them to it or because they've been misled by recruiters telling them stories about the adventures they have and they great job they'd be doing. 

I find this song pertinent.



Anyway, getting away from the topic. Soulja Boy's (who I've never heard of previously, is he even famous enough to warrant anyone giving a shit?) lyric taken at face value out of context seems silly. I've not near enough interest to investigate him further, but I've plenty stuff in my record collection that would be a million times more offensive to squaddies than that, if taken out of context, so I'd find it hard to castigate him for it. Especially if he means to target specific types of folks in the military, because in various cases I'd agree with him.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> ..What does this have to do with the original post? Not coming down on you specifically..just saying



Nothing per se. But conversations do often go off on tangents. 


Rev.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 5, 2011)

I can see where dragonblade is coming from, though it could have been worded better. However, that is a topic for a different thread. 

I'm all for freedom of speech, however people influence other people and if they're saying hateful, ignorant shit then some people will agree and possibly back those ideals through action. Most evil acts that take place in this world start with one persons opinion. There is a line we are still struggling to define between what is exercising your freedom of speech, and being a negative influence in society. I personally think hate groups such as the EDL shouldn't be allowed to exist because they spread negative and destructive ideals through society. Whether or not Soulja Boy has the same influence I don't know, but I do think we need to stop taking bullshit from people. Freedom of speech shouldn't be freedom to be a dick.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm with Drakkar on this one. Um, why isn't this crap all being done via p.m.? This thread is about a half baked rapper spewing ignorant crap just piss people off. Obvious IRL troll is obvious. We all played right into the dumb bastard's hands even as we were aware that he was still IRL trolling... 

But by all means, I'll even make a US troops thread if you guys wanna really open up that can of worms. Just please don't get this thread locked. Please?


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 5, 2011)

I think anyone with facial tattoos shouldn't have a valid opinion, especially if it's a rapper.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 5, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> I think anyone with facial tattoos shouldn't have a valid opinion, especially if it's a rapper.



Careful, I'll tell Brent Hinds about you.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 5, 2011)

It's f'n Soulja Boy


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 5, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> It's f'n Soulja Boy





/thread.


----------



## liamh (Sep 5, 2011)

Soulja Boy got swag, dont hate brah


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 5, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> I think anyone with facial tattoos shouldn't have a valid opinion, especially if it's a rapper.


 
Wat? You mean we shouldn't listen to Mike Tyson's opinions either? (major huhuhuhuh)


----------



## White Cluster (Sep 5, 2011)

"Stupid ploy to shock people into purchasing shitty music fails miserably.. News at 11:00..unless there are more important stories like "Dog Poops on Lawn" or "The David Spade Telethon for Feline AIDS".


----------



## Blind Theory (Sep 5, 2011)

kgad0831 said:


> Those guys sign up for lots of different reasons, some noble but misguided (brainwashed bastards), some economic (poor bastards), some rather repugnant (sick bastards).



There are more than those three reasons. I have yet to go to boot but I am enlisted. I can honestly say I do not fall into any of those categories. I come from a military family. My Grandpa was Air Force, Uncle was Navy, other Uncle is Air Force/Army/Navy (been in all 3)...the list goes on and on. Navy, Air Force, Army, Marine Corps...you name it, it's in my family. That is the environment I have grown up it. It is what I know and it is the path I chose to take because it seems like the obvious path for me to go down. Don't lump everyone into such specific groups, nothing works that way and nothing will ever work that way.


----------



## chronocide (Sep 5, 2011)

I think some might potentially consider that to fall under misguided. It's noble to want to follow in the footsteps of family you respect, but whilst members of my family have been soldiers and I believe it was good, moral and noble of them to join up when they did, I wouldn't personally consider it a good thing to join the UK forces whilst they are engaged in actions I consider reprehensible.

Obviously if you don't consider the actions of the US military to be reprehensible that's less relevant to you personally, but that's what I'd have in mind when someone describes joining up as being "noble but misguided". Well, that or "I'm off to have fun-filled adventures and to save the world" as many recruitment ads suggest, over here at least, with nary a suggestion of the possible misery you might be singing up to endure.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 5, 2011)

kgad0831 said:


> Regardless of what soldiers THINK they're fighting for, they are fighting so some rich bastard can make a lot of money.
> As for defending your rights and freedom: We haven't been in that type of war since 1945. During our lifetime, the ACLU (and, occasionally, the Supreme Court) have done more to defend our rights than soldiers.



So, the war with the Taliban in Afghanistan wasn't about preserving our right to life, and wasn't a reaction to all the lives taken by Al Qaeda, and the further lives Al Qaeda both planned to take, and actually managed to take in other bombings around the world? You need to read some newspapers, because you are now speaking in either great and obvious ignorance or are deliberately being dishonest. 

Or, are you asserting that the right to live without being killed without due process isn't a right at all, and that US courts have had it wrong? I call bullshit on that tactic, as you would only be stating an opinion which isn't in line with actual practice. 

Since you're arguing that some rich bastard has managed to subvert the entire US military to make a profit, please lay out details, not just accusations. I *do* think that the Iraq war was caused by manipulation, but you're insisting that the entire US military is working for a particular rich individual. Let's hear some specifics, rather than tinfoil hat rhetoric.

I'm eager to read something other than assertions. You've got two big ones on the table, so I'm hopeful the evidence is more substantial than conspiracy theory....


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 5, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Careful, I'll tell Brent Hinds about you.


----------



## skeels (Sep 5, 2011)

Too many puppies
Are just like me
Too many puppies
are afraid to see
The visions of the past brought to life again
too many puppies
too many dead men

Thanks Les

Crazy
But that's how it goes
Millions of people living as foes
Maybe
it's not too late
To learn how to love
and forget how to hate

We love you Ozzy!


----------



## Skanky (Sep 6, 2011)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I think anyone should have the right to say any god damn thing they want, but I also think if someone says something completely out of line, we should have the right to punch them square in the fucking dick.
> 
> Sure, you have the right to say anything, but everything has consequences.




Yeah, but what if the guy saying "Fuck the military" (or whatever), is Kimbo Slice's big brother?


In all seriousness now...

The problem with free speech isn't what people are saying... it's the fact that so many idiots LISTEN and BELIEVE what they say.


----------



## stryker1800 (Sep 6, 2011)

It's fucking Soulja Boy who gives a damn what he thinks? 

On the topic of soldiers in our current war defending our rights, no they aren't directly fighting actions to destroy our government/rights, but there are many a people who would glady give up their rights for a sense of more security, because the terrorists goal is to instill fear.


----------



## Nimgoble (Sep 6, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> I'm with Drakkar on this one. Um, why isn't this crap all being done via p.m.? This thread is about a half baked rapper spewing ignorant crap just piss people off. Obvious IRL troll is obvious. We all played right into the dumb bastard's hands even as we were aware that he was still IRL trolling...
> 
> But by all means, I'll even make a US troops thread if you guys wanna really open up that can of worms. Just please don't get this thread locked. Please?



Well, probably because this thread was started by a soldier that was pissed that a rapper said "Fuck the troops". Obviously, various different sides of the various different underlying issues(free speech, soldiers, etc) are going to chime in. And there are too many people on either side for your PM solution. And, really, what is wrong with that? They're having an actual discussion about meaningful topics as opposed to the "LOL FUCK SOULJA BOY" circle jerk that this thread WOULD have been without said discussions. 

You guys are right. Clearly the latter would have been a thread of higher quality.

As for the thread itself: I'm surprised(Well, not really. "Disgusted" might be a better word) by all the suggestions of physical violence against those who say things that we don't like. People who hit others for something they say are savages.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Sep 6, 2011)

You may also be interested in an obscure rap song known as "Fuck The Police"


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 6, 2011)

What the fuck is going on in this thread? 

I share some opinions with people here, namely the military being used to do far more than protecting a nation's right to freedom, and going well into the execution of strategic and economic plans that are in no way related to freedom: my dad was sent to Angola in '72 to kill people wanting independence from us, how is that "protecting freedom"? Or Vietnam. How is attempting to fight a guerilla war to free a country that actually embraced the supposed bad guys "defending freedom", to name but a Portuguese and American example. Both wars took place for political and strategic reasons, that is all.

Saying this, however, is criticizing the governments making these decisions, not the military per se, while I see a far too innocent view of service (I just WISH that was all there was to the military, as people's patriotism wouldn't be just another instrument to gain superiority), especially since all forces will give you a similar point of view. While I understand why someone who spends his days either preparing himself for war or being involved in the actual conflict, I can't agree with that view as, unfortunately, there is way more to the way countries use their able men.

Disagreeing, however, doesn't give me the right to label someone an asshole, much like it doesn't truly entitle anyone to be suggesting silencing the rapper dude, who's either chosen his words quite poorly or took a very successful trolling publicity manoeuvre, which merits nothing but being ignored, in my book. Many, many people will say bullshit, and it's our job to make the finest usage of the other side of freedom of speech, which is to choose whom not to listen to.


----------



## Aaron (Sep 6, 2011)

Well im in the USAF, been here 8 years, and who is this soulja boy guy anyways and why does a 7 string guitar forum care about this guy anyways. This person will be forgotten, broke or dead in 5 years cause those rims were worth it.


----------



## XEN (Sep 6, 2011)

If Fred Phelps and the Westboro Baptist crew are protected under the constitution, so is Soulja Boy.

Trolls thrive on diets of rage, righteous indignation, and ignorant cliche.
How do you kill one? Don't feed it.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Sep 6, 2011)

Regardless of anyone's reason for joining the military they did it knowing they may......chances are usually slim, but they still may........ take a bullet one day. For anyone who does not have the intestinal fortitude to do that same thing and then berate those who do just shows a total lack respect and understanding.

It's one thing to have a big set of balls and show us how witty you are on a keyboard in an online forum. It's another to put yourself thru a US military bootcamp and be deployed overseas during wartime. For whatever reason.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 6, 2011)

I remember a much bigger and prominent group, NWA, saying "F**k tha Police" back in the day.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 6, 2011)

10 Most Offensive Songs list...

NWA: F*** Tha Police - Top 10 most offensive songs - Pictures - Music - Virgin Media

F the Police was #9...

In all fairness, they did have a pretty good reason to write the song.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 6, 2011)

Skanky said:


> Yeah, but what if the guy saying "Fuck the military" (or whatever), is Kimbo Slice's big brother?



Who the fuck is Kimbo Slice?


----------



## Skanky (Sep 6, 2011)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Who the fuck is Kimbo Slice?




Kimbo Slice - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 6, 2011)

Skanky said:


> Kimbo Slice - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
Best part... "Ferguson started working as bouncer for a strip club until high school friend and current manager, Mike Ember, offered him a job as limousine driver and bodyguard for RK Netmedia, better known as Reality Kings, a Miami-based pornography production/promotion company responsible for a number of popular adult subscription websites.[8][9] Kimbo still maintains close ties with Reality Kings who now accompany him, as his fight entourage, under the name _Team Kimbo_." 

And yes, I've been a long time subscriber to Realitykings.


----------



## willow (Sep 6, 2011)

caskettheclown said:


> Support the troops, not the war.



Supporting the troops is supporting the war though.

I couldn't care less what some talentless rapper says and I don't think you should either, OP.

But let's face it, if there were no troops there would be no war. And any sane person can agree that this war has gone on long enough now. If only all the soldiers would wake up and realize this. MUTINY! (yes, I'm actually being serious).

Take a lesson from Mike Prysner...

AMAZING SPEECH BY WAR VETERAN - YouTube


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 6, 2011)

willow said:


> Supporting the troops is supporting the war though.
> 
> I couldn't care less what some talentless rapper says and I don't think you should either, OP.
> 
> But let's face it, if there were no troops there would be no war. And any sane person can agree that this war has gone on long enough now. If only all the soldiers would wake up and realize this. MUTINY! (yes, I'm actually being serious).



First off, you can support troops and not support a war. I want troops to get decent pay, the equipment and facilities they need to do their jobs as easily as they can. Being away from home and fighting in a foreign land is a difficult thing and doesn't need to be made more difficult by not having the right equipment etc. I may not agree with the motives behind what they do, but if there is going to be a war I'd at least want those people fighting it on our side to be supported. 

Secondly, as long as people are the way they are, there will be war. If we had no soldiers, we'd be crushed because we wouldn't have any protection on the violent stage of the world. Any country who wanted to assert it's power would be able to do so with ease. Until there are no bad people in the world, then there will be war and as long as there is war we need soldiers. Asking humanity to collectively wake up and be nice to each other is a big ask unfortunately.


----------



## willow (Sep 6, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> First off, you can support troops and not support a war. I want troops to get decent pay, the equipment and facilities they need to do their jobs as easily as they can. Being away from home and fighting in a foreign land is a difficult thing and doesn't need to be made more difficult by not having the right equipment etc. I may not agree with the motives behind what they do, but if there is going to be a war I'd at least want those people fighting it on our side to be supported.
> 
> Secondly, as long as people are the way they are, there will be war. If we had no soldiers, we'd be crushed because we wouldn't have any protection on the violent stage of the world. Any country who wanted to assert it's power would be able to do so with ease. Until there are no bad people in the world, then there will be war and as long as there is war we need soldiers. Asking humanity to collectively wake up and be nice to each other is a big ask unfortunately.



It's one thing having soldiers for protection but it's another to convince thousands of them to invade another country, putting so many lives at risk, for reasons that so far seem unjustified.

All I'm saying is if the troops stopped for a minute and thought about what they're doing, thus realizing that it's pretty much pointless being there anymore, they could stand up and refuse to continue. That's not an unrealistic scenario. And it would benefit everyone.

To be honest, I feel sorry for the troops, not just American, but any man who agrees to be turned into a killing machine. I feel sorry for them because they are victims of indoctrination. Sorry to say it, but it's true.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 6, 2011)

willow said:


> It's one thing having soldiers for protection but it's another to convince thousands of them to invade another country, putting so many lives at risk, for reasons that so far seem unjustified.
> 
> All I'm saying is if the troops stopped for a minute and thought about what they're doing, thus realizing that it's pretty much pointless being there anymore, they could stand up and refuse to continue. That's not an unrealistic scenario. And it would benefit everyone.
> 
> To be honest, I feel sorry for the troops, not just American, but any man who agrees to be turned into a killing machine. I feel sorry for them because they are victims of indoctrination. Sorry to say it, but it's true.



I agree it is unjustified, I'm not debating the motives behind this war I'm just saying we do need soldiers and those soldiers should be supported where necessary.

A lot of them do wake up. Many of these guys who sign up don't realise what it's like until they get out there. Many end up not returning to service because they see what war is really like. For a couple of years, there were more soldiers coming home and committing suicide than being killed on the battlefield in Afghanistan. 

These soldiers are people capable of making up their own minds, and as evident in the speech by the man in that video, some of them change their mind after being out there.


----------



## willow (Sep 6, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> if that many people up and quit the war, were will they work?



Well what's going to happen when they're finally pulled out? They'll probably stay in the army. Either that or try and get jobs.


----------



## willow (Sep 6, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I agree it is unjustified, I'm not debating the motives behind this war I'm just saying we do need soldiers and those soldiers should be supported where necessary.
> 
> A lot of them do wake up. Many of these guys who sign up don't realise what it's like until they get out there. Many end up not returning to service because they see what war is really like. For a couple of years, there were more soldiers coming home and committing suicide than being killed on the battlefield in Afghanistan.
> 
> These soldiers are people capable of making up their own minds, and as evident in the speech by the man in that video, some of them change their mind after being out there.



Fair enough, I guess we pretty much agree then. I just can't stand the idea of taking advantage of naive minds. But I guess that's something that will always be happening.

I'm shocked to hear about the suicides. I never heard about that :/


----------



## Explorer (Sep 6, 2011)

willow said:


> *All I'm saying is if the troops stopped for a minute *and thought about what they're doing, thus realizing that it's pretty much pointless being there anymore, they could stand up and refuse to continue. That's not an unrealistic scenario. And it would benefit everyone.
> 
> To be honest, I feel sorry for the troops, not just American, but any man who agrees to be turned into a killing machine. I feel sorry for them because they are victims of indoctrination. Sorry to say it, but it's true.



Exactly. It's not like there are ever people who hate America just because we're not an Islamic country, and it's not like the thing soldiers would have to stop for a minute is dealing with people like that. 

Actually, I think I got that wrong. Perhaps there *are* people who hate America just for not being Islamic. Maybe they hate that our women don't cover up, and so they should die in the same way Islamic fundamentalists kill women in their own countries for not adhering to the faith of these people. Maybe our soldiers hear you talking about "taking a minute to think about what's true," and deciding that some have no clue about the real world. 

To claim that members of the armed services only serve because they are brainwashed into it is to argue that only the one making that judgment can understand the situation. That's an interesting assertion. I'm not sure I believe it, but it is interesting.


----------



## renzoip (Sep 6, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Perhaps there *are* people who hate America just for not being Islamic. Maybe they hate that our women don't cover up, and so they should die in the same way Islamic fundamentalists kill women in their own countries for not adhering to the faith of these people



Honestly, this is a very narrow vision about where the conflict between islamic fundamentalists and the West stems from. I love how the Western media keeps trying to assert the very same point you are by suggesting that extreme islamist want to see the West destroyed because we enjoy "freedom" and they are just jealous. 

It's important to understand a little bit of the background history. This isn't about lifestyle, Osama Bin Laden himself said that if it were about lifestyle then he would have attacked Sweden or a more liberal country than the US. This is about politics, this is about the Western colonialism/imperialism. These terrorist are angry because they feel that the West continues to dominate their countries, their people, their lands/resources, etc.

I condemn their actions, for sure. But I think it is important to look a little further into matters like the war on terror. It's not as simple as "We the West are the good guys trying to save poor covered women from mean oppressive bearded men." 10 years ago the West might have had most of us believe their self-serving propaganda, but more and more it's starting to lose legitimacy.


----------



## chronocide (Sep 7, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Actually, I think I got that wrong. Perhaps there *are* people who hate America just for not being Islamic. Maybe they hate that our women don't cover up, and so they should die in the same way Islamic fundamentalists kill women in their own countries for not adhering to the faith of these people.



Good thing then that we attacked a secular nation by trying to attach it to Al Queda (who were their enemies) and removed the Taliban from another nation and installed an equally fundamentalist regime with a leader who keeps threatening to join Al Queda if the west doesn't leave his nation be along with lots of mass-murdering warlords to positions of greater power than they previously had, eh?

The "they hate us because we're infidels" rhetoric is tiresome, really. Those who seek to make terrorist attacks on western nations hate us for our involvement in their politics. Yes, certainly some of their brainwashed servants that get sent out thinking they're doing it for their faith, it's a good tool to convince naive people, but no one orchestrating these things is doing it to create a world faithful to Allah.

And whoever neg-repped this:



chronocide said:


> I was more getting at the number of people who're there because they're poor and the economy and job prospects led them to it or because they've been misled by recruiters telling them stories about the adventures they have and they great job they'd be doing.
> 
> I find this song pertinent.
> 
> ...



Yes. Really.


----------



## GATA4 (Sep 7, 2011)

stupid derailment of thread/stupid thread is stupid.

Drakkar and troyguitar are absolutely correct.

I highly doubt that any artistic wit that Soulja Boy has (I even question whether or not he even wrote such lyrics) would permit him to use such a bold statement in a "subcontextual" way, but just because some disparaging word is in the same line as "army troops" doesn't mean he's a communist, and doesn't mean he hates America and its soldiers. It may seem perfectly obvious that he really does mean that the U.S. soldiers are "worthless" or what have you, but still, you can't necessarily jump to conclusions. Had it been an artist with a reputation for more "introspective" and "philosophic" lyrics, then it wouldn't be a long shot to say that there is probably some deeper meaning. He could come out with a song that says "fuck the firefighters" but that might not mean he's a freedom-hater.

However, it IS Soulja Boy

And I will say that he is a fucking dumbass for not realizing that saying "fuck the army troops" MIGHT (just might) put some people out.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 7, 2011)

Soulja Boy army insult track won&#039;t appear on new album - Music News - Digital Spy

"Soulja Boy later suggested that he was trying to express his opposition to the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq, but didn't mean to offend military families. 

He said in a statement: "When I expressed my frustration with the US Army, not only did my words come out wrong, I was wrong to even speak them."

"So, I write this to give my sincerest apology to all members of the United States military services, as well as their families that were offended by my most recent lyrics."

A spokesperson for Soulja Boy's management team has confirmed that 'Let's Be Real' was never approved for release and it will not appear on his upcoming album _Respect My Hustle_.

Soulja Boy's rep also told _TMZ_ that his management and record label are trying to remove the 'Let's Be Real' music video from the internet.

Soulja Boy is apparently willing to hold free concerts and meet with military officials in order to make up for any insult to the army."

/thread


----------



## daemon barbeque (Sep 7, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> Soulja Boy army insult track won&#039;t appear on new album - Music News - Digital Spy
> 
> "Soulja Boy later suggested that he was trying to express his opposition to the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq, but didn't mean to offend military families.
> 
> ...



So after giving free concert, the useless idiot Rapper will become " freind of the US Armed forces , defender of the freedom and a great artist" ?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Sep 7, 2011)

daemon barbeque said:


> So after giving free concert, the useless idiot Rapper will become " freind of the US Armed forces , defender of the freedom and a great artist" ?


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm (obviously) the last person to defend or make excuses for someone that's anti-military...

AND... I usually never (truly) believe any public apology from someone that is "famous", due to the fact it's usually written by someone in a PR department... (words are just that... actions speak far louder than words ever will to me)

BUT... until someone can demonstrate that his apology is BS (which it prob is), I have to take him at his word and accept it as sincere.


----------



## oldbulllee (Sep 7, 2011)

first: i was in military. 2 years. so, i am not a hippy tree hugger type.
second: quit all these lies of bringing democracy around the globe, helping others, and policing the world. all American engagement worldwide is driven by selfish self interest, and it is disgusting. as well, as the " preemptive" thing.
now, feel free to burn me to ash.
it won't be the first time. serbia 1999. remember?


----------



## Blind Theory (Sep 7, 2011)

Let's be positive! 

Support our troops! If you see someone in uniform, shake their hand and thank them for their sacrifices. Maybe donate a couple bucks to the USO or some program that sends packages to troops overseas. If you are at a fast food joint or something like that and you see a member of our armed forces getting food, offer to pay (I understand it is a down economy. This is obviously a thought for people who can afford a couple bucks). Don't hate, appreciate (I felt like a douche typing that last phrase)


----------



## Explorer (Sep 7, 2011)

renzoip said:


> (good points regarding those who have chosen the United States as an enemy, and attack us.)



So, I'm assuming the whole "Oh, the US doesn't really have any enemies!" viewpoint has been laid to rest. Thanks!


----------



## renzoip (Sep 8, 2011)

Explorer said:


> So, I'm assuming the whole "Oh, the US doesn't really have any enemies!" viewpoint has been laid to rest. Thanks!




I'm not sure what you meant by this 

What I can say is that yes, the US has enemies, no doubt about that. I was just addressing the reasons these terrorist organizations choose to be our our enemies VS. what the mainstream western media has told us their reasons to be our enemies are. The same applies to our allies. We know who they are, but what is that alliance based upon? The mainstream western media will offer an oversimplified self-serving narrative about this subject as well.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Sep 8, 2011)

The US "always" created and still creates it's own enemies. There is no force, or country that was hostile against the US before US did something. JAPAN may come to mind, although the American support to Allies was too strong so we can see it as an action.

And that brings us back to the point why the US military is not fighting for rights and freedom, but is fighting for profit, diminishing other people's rights, prosperity and freedom.

If the US would lay down it's agressive policies, no idiot would attack 12 000 miles away country if they could with something closer like Sweden or Finnland.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 8, 2011)

daemon barbeque said:


> The US "always" created and still creates it's own enemies. There is no force, or country that was hostile against the US before US did something. JAPAN may come to mind, although the American support to Allies was too strong so we can see it as an action.


 
What support, exactly? America took an isolationist stance prior to Pearl Harbor.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 9, 2011)

Saw this yesterday and thought I'd share... Phil Labonte's (All that Remains) facebook status update:

"Hey Soulja Boy, a drive by ain't combat. You couldn't pass the ASFAB anyway you dumb shit."

I won't repost the other one (I don't want to get banned), but you can check it out for yourself...


----------



## jkguitar (Sep 13, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> AND... I usually never (truly) believe any public apology from someone that is "famous", due to the fact it's usually written by someone in a PR department... (words are just that... actions speak far louder than words ever will to me)



This 100%


----------



## themike (Sep 14, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> Saw this yesterday and thought I'd share... Phil Labonte's (All that Remains) facebook status update:
> 
> "Hey Soulja Boy, a drive by ain't combat. You couldn't pass the ASFAB anyway you dumb shit."
> 
> I won't repost the other one (I don't want to get banned), but you can check it out for yourself...


 

But on the same token I actually stoped following Phil because he was constantly posting political skewed tweets constantly.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 14, 2011)

You mean this is still going? Don't any of you have anything better to do?


----------

